# Problem with Thorowgood T8 Saddle!



## magicsmum (21 September 2011)

I purchased on of these saddles in May this year and up til now have been very happy with it. I have noticed that the top layer has started to peel away on the bottom of saddle flap, edge of skirt and middle of saddle flap.  Was wondering if anyone else has had this problem with it before I go back to saddler with it. Its been cleaned regularly with recommended thorowgood cleaner.  I really dont expect to pay £500 for new saddle to have this happen after only a short time. Its definatley more than normal wear and tear!! Will I be entitiled to refund or what?


----------



## cassie summers (21 September 2011)

i would get in touch with thorowgood themselves and see what they have to say before you take it back i was going to purchase a T8 in november as my saddler said they were very good i would like to know the outcome


----------



## magicsmum (21 September 2011)

I have just this minute finished emailing Thorowgood  and will be ringing them as well tomorrow.  Its a shame as its a lovely saddle, I havent ridden in it but my daughter says its best saddle shes had, fits horse well and she seem s happy with it.


----------



## Kitty9lives (5 December 2011)

Any results on the problem?  Am considering one myself.  Thanks.


----------



## magicsmum (6 December 2011)

Thought I had already posted about this.  I got intouch with Thorowgood who said take it back to where I purchased it from, which I did. I took it in on the Tuesday morning, it was collected by Thorowgood that day and on the Wednesday I was contacted and told there was a fault with the material used and would be given a brand new saddle, which arrived by that weekend. I cant fault Thorowgood for their customer service. The saddle we now have is an updated version of the T8, its lovely, duaghter and horse are both happy again!!!


----------



## Kitty9lives (6 December 2011)

sounds great.  Thanks


----------



## magicsmum (7 December 2011)

They are definately worth considering, the one we had to send back was  one of the very first made, my daughter is really pleased with it and reckons its one of the most comfy saddles shes ever had. Fits our mare very well, shes normally difficult to fit saddles. Lots of people have commentated on how lovely it is for a thorowgood saddle. The new one has stitching all around the saddle flap an extra padded roll behind thigh and is a completely different material, that looks very much like leather.


----------



## Teeni (7 December 2011)

Would love to see a picture of your saddle as i am considering one of these for my horse.


----------



## magicsmum (7 December 2011)

i havent got any of the new saddle but they are now on the thoroowgood web site.


----------



## Katiejade (8 December 2011)

I had one where the tree actually snapped... no reason for it. Would not touch thorowgood with a barge poll!


----------



## JR2011 (8 December 2011)

Katiejade said:



			I had one where the tree actually snapped... no reason for it. Would not touch thorowgood with a barge poll!
		
Click to expand...

I think perhaps you were just unlucky.  I've had my T4 cob now for 5yrs and not had any problems.  Only looking at a T8 as mine is the old style with only fish inserts.


----------

